# Edit with Microsoft Office Excel in Internet Explorer



## schielrn (Mar 11, 2009)

I had someone pose a question to me that I didn't have an answer for or could not find?  So I thought I'd ask here and see if there were any answers.

They said that within a webpage they use to have a button that was Edit with Microsoft Office and they could choose notepad, Excel word and so forth and I remember something like this.  But now that we have 2007, the Excel option seems to be gone?  We are using IE6, is there some sort of update for this or anything to get this working?

Does anyone know how to get this back or why it is gone now?

I am going to show them another way to pull data from the web, but wanted to see if I could actually find an answer?

Thanks


----------



## neil.carey (Mar 9, 2010)

This came up on google and was missing a fix, so here it is:
Open up "Internet Options" and go to the "Programs" tab.  Change the HTML editor to Excel, and you're good to go.

At least, that fixed my problem in IE8, if it's not an available option, you may need to change registry settings.


----------

